# bakers rack clips



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Anyone know where to buy the black clips for the shelves? I have enough shelves and poles laying around to make a couple more racks but I dont have any clips? I've checked Target and Lowes but neither sells them seperate.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Heres some links to some... 

Alera Wire Shelving Shelf Lock Clips:Amazon:Home & Kitchen


Shopzilla | Best prices on Plastic shelf clips Home Organization in Home & Garden


Plastic Sleeves Super Erecta

Hope this is what youre looking for ... Good Luck!


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

I was hoping to find something local but if I have to I'll use those, thanks.


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

I just went to The Container Store for a morph out container for my tadpoles and noticed that they carried bakers racks (way over priced). I asked if they carried the clips and the answer is yes they do. They have white and black ones and they sell a bag for like four bucks.


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

Nearest container store to me is 100 miles


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

I actually did a no-no I bought the wire rack from Target and called the 1-800 number on the paper inside and said there was no packet inside with clips. The lady told me she would send some right out. 

Now I kind of feel guilty.


----------



## cyck22 (Sep 8, 2011)

If it makes you feel any better it probably cost taget more money to ship the clips then it cost to have them made.. And - ever had a bad experience at target? So maybe they owe you a little something as a loyal customer =)


----------

